# Orthopedic Trauma Coder - Looking for Remote Position



## Kaitay46 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am currently seeking a remote coding position.  I have had a CPC for three years and have three years experience in Orthopedic Surgery and Orthopedic Trauma from a level II trauma center.


----------

